# Rasta Color Schemes



## Sizzler (Sep 24, 2009)

I and I is wanting to see some of them rasta color schemes.


----------



## IF52 (Jan 10, 2004)

it wasn't intentional. The boys at IF used the wrong paint colors.


----------



## Schmitty (Sep 7, 2008)

This is a goodie....


-Schmitty-


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Nice!



Schmitty said:


> This is a goodie....
> 
> -Schmitty-


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 10, 2007)

My 1994 Rhygin Ra in a few different variations:


----------



## LARRYJO (Aug 7, 2007)

I am still waiting on a couple of parts but here is the beginning.
I still need Green or Red Hubs. Also waiting for my frame to be painted.
Wanted the Paul Rasta levers that just sold but $250 was way too much.


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

*Ibis - Work in Progress*

Has a red Ringle post, red hubs, and rasta alloy hardware now.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)




----------



## datasurfer (Nov 24, 2006)

LARRYJO said:


> I am still waiting on a couple of parts but here is the beginning.
> I still need Green or Red Hubs. Also waiting for my frame to be painted.
> Wanted the Paul Rasta levers that just sold but $250 was way too much.


What kind of levers are those? Are they "V" or cantilever levers? Gravity Research? I have a set, but don't know what to do with 'em.


----------



## Schmitty (Sep 7, 2008)

The Kootenai Thunder Phuck....

-Schmitty-


----------



## LARRYJO (Aug 7, 2007)

I love that DeKerf paint.
Have owned 2 in the past and regret selling both.
Waiting for a 29er to show up at some point.


----------



## LARRYJO (Aug 7, 2007)

They are V. Kinda made the mistake of grouping them with this.
I have Red Pauls that I will use.


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 10, 2007)

*A few more Rhygin bikes....*

Here's a lovely 1992 Rhygin Team I was tempted to take home late last year. Has some of those lovely rasta brake levers. 

View attachment 598672

View attachment 598673


Here are a couple more Rhygin Ra bikes from the Rhygin Reunion Ride a couple of years ago:

View attachment 598674

View attachment 598675


----------



## Slow Eddie (Jun 13, 2007)

misterdangerpants said:


> Here's a lovely 1992 Rhygin Team I was tempted to take home late last year. Has some of those lovely rasta brake levers.


I didn't know Glenn was willing to sell that one. According to CJ, those painted forks were not common.


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 10, 2007)

Slow Eddie said:


> I didn't know Glenn was willing to sell that one. According to CJ, those painted forks were not common.


He reluctantly accepted an offer I made, so I gather it was a tough decision for him to let it go. Glenn is super nice. I really wanted to get this in my grubby little paws to use as a race bike, but the timing ended up not working. Maybe in the future....


----------



## BrodieFreak (Apr 12, 2009)

This is my '94 Brodie Expresso with mostly new parts from Kooka, Paul, Ringlé ...


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

To me, 
Flying the Rasta colors says "Stoner" like flying the rainbow colors says gay (not that there is anything wrong with that).








Just stirring the pot on a slow VRC day.....


----------



## LARRYJO (Aug 7, 2007)

BrodieFreak said:


> This is my '94 Brodie Expresso with mostly new parts from Kooka, Paul, Ringlé ...


That is great!


----------



## LARRYJO (Aug 7, 2007)

Aemmer said:


> To me,
> Flying the Rasta colors says "Stoner" like flying the rainbow colors says gay (not that there is anything wrong with that).
> 
> That's because your old and live in the sticks you right winged bigot!
> ...


----------



## LARRYJO (Aug 7, 2007)

One more.
My 1997 Indy Fab Planet X Rastafied.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

LARRYJO said:


> Aemmer said:
> 
> 
> > To me,
> ...


----------



## rolondo (Jul 19, 2005)

Mine isn't near as fancy, and I tried to be at least a little subtle, but I like it.


----------



## outside! (Mar 15, 2006)

Aemmer said:


> To me,
> Flying the Rasta colors says "Stoner"


Until it's legal, not always the greatest idea.


----------



## H_Tuttle (Feb 27, 2007)

bikes have not moved into laser etching & anno like paintball has...


----------



## Schmitty (Sep 7, 2008)

Aemmer said:


> To me,
> Flying the Rasta colors says "Stoner"
> Just stirring the pot on a slow VRC day.....


Compared to that Dekef paint job it says Palin/Cheney 2012.

-Schmitty-


----------



## -Anomie- (Jan 16, 2005)

Finally a place I can show off my Bonty without being embarrassed  . When I restored this I already had a set of rasta decals lying around, so I thought I'd paint it to match, but it got kind of out of control with the parts. Oh well, maybe some day I'll put it up for BOTM, since it _almost_ meets the anodized parts requirement for that. :thumbsup:










I changed the stem and bars to a Bontrager bonded/riveted set, everything else is the same.


----------



## ShiverDC (Mar 6, 2008)

bullseye has a mtb rasta hub set as well. next time i am on the mainland i will snap some pics


----------



## LARRYJO (Aug 7, 2007)

ShiverDC said:


> bullseye has a mtb rasta hub set as well. next time i am on the mainland i will snap some pics


Like these?
They are 36h and would not work with the rims I have so I sold them. DOH!


----------



## JaquesN (Sep 14, 2009)

Dudes, it's weird to see my own bike on this thread. That's my Bonty in the OP. It's an all-original '99 Privateer. Everything on the bike is Bontrager. I even have the original Bontrager and Rock Shox manuals.

Yes, I and I do ride it off road. I'll probably sell it this year, because it's a little small for me. Hopefully I will find a buyer who understands how cool it is, and won't repaint it or do anything stupid with it.

Some more pics:
http://nachlin.com/bicycles/project/bontrager-privateer/


----------



## Sizzler (Sep 24, 2009)

JaquesN said:


> Dudes, it's weird to see my own bike on this thread. That's my Bonty in the OP. It's an all-original '99 Privateer.


Yeah, sorry about that, I didn't know the protocol for posting other people's bikes, but I really wanted to include a Bontrager. As it happens, I actually picked up a rastified race yesterday, I'll be posting pictures soon!


----------



## JaquesN (Sep 14, 2009)

No problem, Sizzler!


----------



## Sizzler (Sep 24, 2009)

Booyakasha!


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

I swear I'm not hatin' but this needs to be here. Niyabinghi!

http://www.hulu.com/watch/40968/saturday-night-live-snl-digital-short-ras-trent


----------



## jeffgothro (Mar 10, 2007)

My Bike


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)




----------



## Hardguy (Nov 4, 2006)

*Mid 90's GT Zaskar*

Not mine. Just posting cause it's rasta.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

spin wheels are one true abomination.


----------



## GonaSovereign (Sep 20, 2004)

Straight outta 1991

F&R Bullseye rasta hubs on a Merlin w/XC-Pro.


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 10, 2007)

This was a recent eBay purchase. Seller actually had 5 sets of this Cinelli bar tape though I was a little late finding the listing so got the last one.

View attachment 603145


----------



## ShiverDC (Mar 6, 2008)

LARRYJO said:


> Like these?
> They are 36h and would not work with the rims I have so I sold them. DOH!


thems the ones !


----------



## humboldtnorth (Oct 2, 2008)

Here's my 1999 Bontrager Privateer:


----------



## JaquesN (Sep 14, 2009)

Humboldtnorth, that looks like mine. All original except for pedals and bars?

Do you rebuild the shocks every 9 hours like the manual says to?


----------



## LARRYJO (Aug 7, 2007)

Almost done.


----------



## Sizzler (Sep 24, 2009)

LARRYJO said:


> Almost done.


Brrrrrrrasta! :thumbsup:


----------



## philly758 (Apr 23, 2006)

Looking for a picture, but I remember buying the "Crank Brothers 5050 XX - Limited Edition Hans Rey Rasta" pedals to support Wheels 4 Life. Wish i still had them.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

That Kona needs a yellow saddle!


----------



## metrotuned (Dec 29, 2006)

@larryjo, I will blaze one up in honor your badass rasta build!!!


----------



## humboldtnorth (Oct 2, 2008)

I bought the Bontrager on Craigslist, it was in some guys basement, and had never really been ridden, still had the nubs on the tires. I believe the bars are stock, they are Bontrager Crowbars. All I did was replace the shifters, which were froze up, with Paul Thumbies and Dura Ace 9 speed bar end shifters. And put some pedals on. I'll probably keep this one pretty much stock.


----------



## Sizzler (Sep 24, 2009)

I can't stand seeing my bike with that cheeseball chain. Here's an updated picture:

<img src = "https://i717.photobucket.com/albums/ww173/Sizzle-Chest/Rigid.jpg" >


----------



## cjax (Jun 1, 2010)

Those bontragers are nice


----------



## beepbeep (Sep 3, 2006)

Subtle rasta on a Hei Hei, that I now regret selling looking at this picture....


----------



## spistols (Dec 28, 2008)

Betcha no one has another King "Ston" Sting!!!


----------



## Destructo-Jet (Feb 1, 2004)

1991 Kona Explosif Pro with original factory paint. Explosif Pros were big bucks so Kona would paint you one with any color scheme.


----------



## Miguello (Aug 21, 2011)

I am in awe of these beautiful rigs! I now have a mission for my 94 Marin Team! I am already painting my 09 Specialized P-1 all mountain Yellow. I could add some green, and I already had a few red parts on it in anticipation of the color scheme. I've been wanting it to look older than it is since the day I bought it, which is the reason for the repaint. Looking for an old school late 80's/early 90's Specialized shade of yellow.


----------



## WyldStallyn (Jun 5, 2013)

Gettin there...







Red Chromag Scarab pedals are on the way. Looking for gold rim tape.


----------



## BikeMan52 (Jan 25, 2019)

Hi,

What is the size of the headtube? My son picked up one of these bikes and I wanted to surprise him with some parts, like a new stem. He has the exact same frame, fork, etc.

Thanks


----------



## rismtb (Dec 11, 2012)

*Dohh*

I think I bought those so don't fell bad they went to good home instead of a smoke free dark box


----------

